# Always Wear you HELMET!! (nasty picture)



## Sliceback (Jun 1, 2004)

I had an unfortunate accident on my bike Monday night: I was talking my Labrodor out for his evening run and it was fairly dark, no moon that I could see. I've done this most every night for about 4 years. Normally I take my wife's cruiser, but this night I was on my commuter bike. I never put on a helmet as there are no cars out and we live in quiet tucked away neighborhood.

The neighborhood I live in has just recently been repaved. In my neighborhood we have open ditches that carry irrigation water to our properties. Well, my Lab was lagging behind and I looked back over my left shoulder to see why. I "guess" I drifted to the right. Next thing I know I am being slammed face first into the ground and my riding glasses were ripped off my face and my feet were touching the ground in front of my head. My body snapped back like a sausage and I concentrated on not passing out. I wiggled my fingers: good, not a quadrapeligic, I wiggled my toes. Whew no broken back.

I crawled across some poor fellow's lawn and banged on his door and yelled for help. I had to convince him to open the door by telling him I was laying on the ground as he could not see me through his peep hole. When he opened the door he screamed and wanted to call 911. I asked him to call my wife instead. He threw me a towel and dialed my wife who had me in the Emergency Room about 8 minutes later.

6 hours and 90 stitches later they let me go:










The laceration on my forehead is in the shape of an "M" and is 33 cm in length.

Yesterday I went back to look at where I crashed. The ditch goes into a culvert under the street and the shoulder between the road and the ditch is less than 4" wide. I've riden past ditch hundreds of times.....

Oh well always wear your helmet.


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*What's that white straw looking thing*

on your forehead? Get well soon.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

lifer said:


> on your forehead? Get well soon.


probably a drain.


----------



## Visicypher (Aug 5, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

Sliceback said:


> snip, snip, snip
> 
> about 8 minutes later.
> 
> 6 hours and 90 stitches later they let me go:


darned emergency rooms taking forever to fix someone   

my friend just about cut off his thumb skiing a few years ago and we sat in the ER for about 4 hours waiting for the physician to come in to stitch his thumb back together


----------



## Sliceback (Jun 1, 2004)

The ER was great. They worked on me the whole time. I had zero wait. Here are some follow up pictures:

This is this morning June 30:










This is this is 1/2 an hour ago.










Notice how the swelling is migrating down my face and growing into a double chin. The Dr.s are a little worried about that because some of that is air. They did 3 CT Scans and 2 x-rays today. They are worried the air is either creeping up from my lungs (which they just about ruled out) or from my sinus passages. The CT Scans revealed 4 fractures in my skull. One in my nasal passageway and 3 in my right orbital socket. The fractures do not at this time need surgery.

In all likelyhood the air in my swollen area came in through the tube that was removed today. All the scans were just to rule out other reasons.


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

Holy ****! I just got butterflies in my stomach when I saw the first picture. Hope you get better soon and keep us posted. I like that you managed a funny smile in the second pic...looks like you want a hug


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*Your accident just changed.........*

....the fact that I don't wear a helmet rolling around the neighborhood. Riding trails on my MTB I always wear a helmet. Riding my road bike I always wear a helmet. But tooling around the neighborhood on my single speed I never wear a helmet. I always figured tooling around the neighborhood wasn't extreme enough to require a helmet (slow speed, no traffic). Never again. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*Nice Post*

Thanks for the gratuitous facial wound pics, but more seriously thanks for posting the as a warning to all those who think they should not wear helmets for various reasons. There have been tons of studies to show that you should wear a helemt every time / all the time otherwise you will end up badly injured, or worse dead - like the poster above who mentioned the freak accident. Actually that type of thing is not so freaky or uncommon. I cant say I absolutely where my helmet every single time I get on my bike (runs up to CircleK come to mind) but I know I should...


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Helemt Poster Child. I printed your picture out to show to my kids..... to remind them of why I always make sure they wear a helmet when riding their bikes (or scooters). 

Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## cowdog (Apr 14, 2004)

*A helmet a day keeps the doctor away!*

Good public service message! Last night I took a head-into-the-rocks endo while descending a rock garden. Broke my helmet on impact, but I came away with only a couple of modest scratches on my chin (and a zinger on my right knee). Without the helmet, I shudder to think about it.


----------



## Sliceback (Jun 1, 2004)

*More pictures and a quick update.*





































Well the good news is I am healing up. The bad news is that with the fractured skull I have been ordered to not lift anything heavier than my pair of shoes....I even asked about riding and my Dr. said "No Way".

Ahh hell, at least I will live. I am getting my ACL repaired in the mean time since I will have maxed my Medical Insurance Out of Pocket deductible and that way the recovery times can overlap so can get back to the trails, back country, and whitewater ASAP.

ALWAYS WEAR YOUR HELMET (for all you endevers)!

-Mike


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sorry to hear about your mishap......keep your wounds loaded with vasaline and covered with gauze....Don't let any sun hit those parts either....this will lesson the chance of scaring


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

whoa your face looks so different when iots not swelled up, i thought u were a fat man


----------



## Pedro2005 (Dec 16, 2004)

toyota kawasaki said:


> whoa your face looks so different when iots not swelled up, i thought u were a fat man


I wouldn't use those exact words, but yeah, your face does look quite different...


----------



## tronspecial (Sep 17, 2004)

wow. Thank You! My thoughts are with you as you heal And although I do not know you i am glad to see the marked improvement of the status of your injuries. 
But again, thankyou, Im not sure if I would be able to put my ego aside aside for long enough to get a message as important as this out there. 
you have done a great service for all of us and for that I am greatful. Heal up soon!


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

toyota kawasaki said:


> whoa your face looks so different when iots not swelled up, i thought u were a fat man


haha i thought the exact same, but anyways, ur lookin better man


----------



## 8it (Apr 14, 2004)

Look on the bright side that M shape might heal into a cool Marzocchi logo looking scar. Then you work out some sponsorship deal with them.
Get better soon.


----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

What was that straw looking thing in your head in the first couple of pics? Damn that mush have hurt


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

damn dude!!!!!!!!!!!! at least you appear to be healing nicely and fast!!!!!!!!!
glad to see the swelling is down...doesn't even look like the same person....


----------



## jimmyv65 (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow, I gotta ask what did you hit? You mentioned a culvert at one point. Did your forehead hit that? I am guessing you hit something metal to get a cut like that. 

Also, what was the distance from where your fall started and the culvert--was the culvert several feet below the road?

Bottom line, glad you are on the mend. Thanks for putting some perspective on those simple rides that all too often it is easy to leave the lid at home.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Sliceback, are you completely healed now?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

How about a photo of the crash site? Hope you're back to your good-lookin' self


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Christine said:


> How about a photo of the crash site? Hope you're back to your good-lookin' self


it is a stupid road...nothing extreme


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

Dang dude, glad you're healing up welll!

I can't tell you how many times I take off for a spin around town on my road bike in the summer without a helmet cuz it's too hot. My wife and some friends b!tch at me about it and I joke that I like to feel the wind in my hair...and the concrete on my skull  .

I think I'l print up that first pic of you and hang it in the garage next to my roadie...that'l be a good incentive to put the skid lid on!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

CraigH said:


> Sliceback, are you completely healed now?


You'll probably have to PM/Email him - he hasn't posted since the update above.


----------



## ChipV (Jun 6, 2005)

Dude, that is the most powerful pro-helmet post I have ever seen! 
Glad to hear you are doing ok...

How's you bike?


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Holy **** Mike. I never saw the pictures, just your head after a lot of recovery time. You going to ride this spring?


----------



## xc_xtc (Oct 8, 2005)

That looked painful...wishing you a quick, healthy recovery.

Much love from mtbr!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Jet-Mech (Feb 21, 2006)

G'day Sliceback  ! I have always worn a helmet when riding but now I will definitely do up the chinstrap double tight (may even splurge on a fancy helmet upgrade). Bet you got a couple of good drops of claret out of that wound :yikes: :yikes: !


----------



## mtnmasher (Mar 8, 2006)

Dude,
Incredible pictures. The fact that you shared this with us right from the beginning speaks volumes about what you’re made of. Best wishes.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy sweet crap! Glad to see and hear you are feeling better and have healed up. I can't believe how swollen you got.. damn. anyhow, good luck on the rest of the healing!


----------



## OCAP (Mar 29, 2006)

A helmet saved my life riding dirt bikes on more than one occasion. I'll be wearing my bike helmet all the time after seeing this.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Sep 6, 2005)

Holy monkey! If i ever though i was not going to wear a helmet.... never mind!... you just killed that idea. Good luck man and hope you heal up fast.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*OMG thats the first I seen this pic, it looks like you*

were on a headon collision with a truck. I wear my helmet 99.5% of the time I´m going with the 100% of the time. You look like you are healing well.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

I sent the link for this thread to my girlfriend and told her this is why I wear a helmet so don't worry about me not wearing one. I also sent it to my brother who just got into mountain biking..


----------



## alex923 (Sep 25, 2005)

WHOA! I'm definetly always gonna wear my helemet whenever I'm riding. Hop you recover soon!


----------



## The Machine (Mar 7, 2005)

Holy s**t...I'll say one thing. If this thread doesn't convince people as to why one should ALWAYS wear a helmet when out riding, I don't know what will.

From the first pic to the last, you healed up very nicely. Get well soon, buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

A thread is going on in Passion regarding how to ride w/o a helmet, just a reminder that this is what can happen on the simplest of rides while not wearing a helmet.

Sliceback, Thanks for being the poster boy  

Anyone on the forums know Sliceback personally and have an update on his status?


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*Helmet!*

Man that really sucks!I hope I never feel the need to post what happened to me the day I didn't wear my helmet.I almost went without my helmet today.A 7 mile or so street ride.I only have full face helmets.You helped me re-affirm a fact.Who cares what anybody else thinks!


----------



## BX02 (Jun 26, 2006)

toyota kawasaki said:


> whoa your face looks so different when iots not swelled up, i thought u were a fat man


Thats exactly what i thought..wow..what a difference..you were in pretty bad shape.
wish we can see a photo of what you fell into..
Glad you are so much better.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow- I'm gonna save this for reference next time I do a training session on use of personal protective equipment. Hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

i too ride around parking lots minus a helmet. now i gunna have a 2d thought and remember to slap it on. I hope ur back to 100% soon.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

toyota kawasaki said:


> whoa your face looks so different when iots not swelled up, i thought u were a fat man


Yeah... I thought you belonged to the 220# plus crowed! That's some serious swelling! looks like you are healing fast though...

BM


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

006_007 said:


> A thread is going on in Passion regarding how to ride w/o a helmet, just a reminder that this is what can happen on the simplest of rides while not wearing a helmet.
> 
> Sliceback, Thanks for being the poster boy
> 
> Anyone on the forums know Sliceback personally and have an update on his status?


Yes. We had a BBQ after our monday night ride two weeks ago. I'm not sure how much biking he has gotten done but he is doing quite well. I believe he got some good skiing though the winter.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Whoa, they left part of their glove in your face!!



Just kidding.. sweet battle wound! You can tell all your friends you were attempting a 30 footer or something.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

*So did you get any sympathy from your wife?*

Or was she like mine, and tells me to take out the garbage as soon as the bleeding stops?


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Thanks! After seeing your pics, my wife just gave me the ok to get a fancy full face helmet


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

WOW. I'm showing this thread to my wife tonight. She hates wearing a helmet. Maybe this will help her see it my way.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Back in 86, a friends car hit a tree, and came to a sudden stop. I did a little windshield taste test, from the back seat. I looked like that for a few months, and lost almost a whole semester of memories.
Helmet on the bike. Seatbelt in the car. No matter what! 
Heal fast, and good luck.


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

5,000 people die every year from not wearing a helmet. your lucky you aren't one of them. good luck with your recovery.


----------



## avalanche165 (Aug 7, 2006)

get well soon bro best of luck with your recovery.


----------



## Wobbegong (Feb 11, 2004)

*Ouch......*

It always seems that stuff goes wrong when you least expect it, I hope your feeling better and I'm happy you didn't suffer a more severe injury, like a broken back or neck. I'm going to go home and hug my helmet!

Speedy recovery bro!


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Helmets are mandatory by law here. But I always have to shake my head in pity when I ride past people without one on... or, worse, the people who have it sitting on top of their head with the strap just hanging loose...
Jerry Seinfeld put it best with regards to the helmet law:
"...Which is even stupider, the idea behind the helmet law being to preserve a brain whose judgment is so poor, it does not even try to avoid the cracking of the head it's in."


----------



## newbiescrub (Jun 30, 2005)

*The worst is...*

The worst is when i see adults with their kids, and their kids don't have helmets. I always fight giving unsolicited advice. I'm fine with adults choosing not to wear a helmet, but at least protect your kids.


----------



## Sliceback (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello everyone. My deepest apologies for not following this thread. I did for a while but I started riding and tried to put this behind me. Not for any particular reason, I just wasn't coming to this forum much because I was very happy with my bike and my healing process.

Last week a fine friend Bob R in Boise asked me what was up with this post and I never realized it gained a life....

On top on that a fellow rider from Boise died this weekend on the Cycle Idaho ride which I did the past 2 years but bailed on this year to do some rides out of Stanley.

Please see if there is anything you can do for Nicholas:

http://www.idahostatesman.com/newsupdates/story/89499.html

I will do my best to post some pictures of myself: wreck + 2 years. Scars are evident, most everything else is OK other than I cannot run which was a major passion:

In the post script to my wreck I found that what I experienced is not at all uncommon: It is a called a de-glove with an L-12 explosion. I fractured my skull in 3 places: the right sinus inside and outside, the nasal passage to my right orbital. My T-12 and L-1 vertebrate became one almost instantly: now there is no disk separating the two vertebrate and they have fused naturally. This leads to my only ongoing issue: I cannot run, the pounding is too much. After about 10 minutes I can't take another step. I must stop and rest for about 3 minutes, then I can run another 10. Well, right now running is out, biking is great and swimming is OK also.

I have gained 26.4 pounds over 2 years due to this accident but I have turned that around recently and I am coming back. It is funny that with just losing the ablility to run a couple of times a week during the lunch hour but changing nothing else in terms of intake-beer etc. that I'd gain about .9 pounds per month give or take, but that is what happens. 24 times .9 is depressing to say the least.

Next time you want a good workout steal a 25# plate from your gym and take it on a long steep mtn. bike ride. 

Pictures to follow.

Thank you for all the kind words and thoughts and again I apologize for not keeping tabs on this thread.

-Mike In Boise.


----------



## Critter Cameraman (Jun 13, 2007)

I took one look at your first pic and started praying for you, I'll keep you in prayer!
I've been riding with my climbing helmet b/c I couldn't seem to justify the expense of a good MT bike helmet and even started riding with out it b/c, well b/c...so you have now turned my procrastination into urgently ordering a Giro Xen tomorrow!


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

Man, all of a sudden I have that Quiet Riot song stuck in my head. Kudos on the recovery. Of my numorous crashes (I can crash pretty good), I have only ever hit my head once, and of course is was on a pub crawl where I was on the way back to this bar where I LEFT MY HELMET! Luckly, it just put a little knot on my head, and a lot of sense in it.


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

This thread just ended my practice of taking off my helmet while climbing on the road bike. I'm glad to hear you're recovering well and back on the bike. The world needs more riders.


----------



## CaseyH71 (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike, Sorry to hear about your loss. Thank you for sharing your story, I am sure it will save many lives.

Casey


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

For those of you that didnt make the connection the rider that passed away was Belayslave from mtbr. A very sad day indeed.


----------



## drtyride (Oct 28, 2005)

Redmon said:


> For those of you that didnt make the connection the rider that passed away was Belayslave from mtbr. A very sad day indeed.


There are threads in the Idaho, Yeti, and Singlespeed forums in remembrance of him. Please feel free to add any stories you might have to them. We've lost a kind, generous soul.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Redmon said:


> For those of you that didnt make the connection the rider that passed away was Belayslave from mtbr. A very sad day indeed.


Holy sh!t. That is very, very sad.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I know what's it like, a part of my nose is still missing ... Get well soon...


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Level 1 Trauma Center Likes Helmets Too*

Sliceback: great photos! Couldn't have done better myself & I'm a pro medical photographer. You can talk all you want, but living color is all that. Glad your brain did not swell out of your skull as I have seen happen so many times. I believe in helmets as does most everybody at the level 1 trauma center I work at.


----------



## BoxIMII (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't even own a bike Helmet... going this weekend to get one...:0


----------



## Chapin (Jul 26, 2006)

ouch!... hope get well soon. Thanks for sharing the pics and showing the real importance of wearing a helmet always


----------



## mojave8 (Jun 19, 2007)

i always wear mine now because i was flyign down a gravel road down a mountina form our cabin in montana and i looked back for a second drifted to the left adn flipped over and my head landed right on a rock, put a huge dent in my helmet right on my forehead, i'll try ot get some pictures up soon


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

I wish you the best of luck with your recovery and I hope everything continues to go as smoothly as possible. I think that this thread is very helpful. I believe last time I checked it had something like 35,913 views. This just reinforces the need for always wearing a helmet. You never know what can happen!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great story sliceback, I hope that you recovered 100%. do you have a new pic of how you look today?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Not bad, 64,237 views and counting.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow man. Thanks for sharing and glad you are going to be OK. At 34 years old and just back into biking...this is the first time in my life that I wear a helmet when I ride. I have to say though....I would not have been wearing a helmit in that situation. I have a cruiser and dont wear a helmet on that but I will be extra careful after seeing this thread.


----------



## Namor (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting those pictures. I recently started mountainbiking and I dont have a helmet. I am going to buy one as soon as possible. Always be well.


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

just wanted to sorry for your mishap but on the bright side i was able to show my son wahat could happen if you don't wear a lid, he promised to always waer one so maybe some good can come out of it
keep the rubber side down rideon


----------



## discfor1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Good Reminder now that spring is spring

Always wear your helmet!


----------



## bikerbum99 (Sep 18, 2006)

Shin pads are a good idea too:









https://www.bustedspoke.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=36935&highlight=


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

My wife has been giving me some flack lately about not wearing a helmet while road riding...I'm now recommitted to wearing it again. Thanks for taking the time to post your story.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Poor mortals.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

sliceback I am glad that are well and getting better, both mentally and physically as well but I could not believe the pictures that you have been showing. What I mean by that, is the dramatic change from first to healed. Thanks for sharing such a traumatic event with everyone and from now I am wearing my helmet even on the short road trips to the shop.

I hope you do not mind, would you be able to post pics of where the accident happened, because looking at your injuries, I feel as though you have fallen off mount everest and survived...luckily. Thanks mate and good luck for the future. I hope that one day you are able to get back on the bike even in the most simplest fashion.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

It was a curb. There is nothing different than the sidewalk on your street.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats not exactly correct when you think of Japan, however I still need a picture to visualize it...call me obtuse, but I still need a pic... Its just such a horrendous incident that my mind boggles at any kind of curb being so intrinsically nasty like that.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

i just drove a friend to the hospital last saterday from head trauma not wearing a helmet. severe mamory loss and some stitches, but its coming back and he'll be ok. im wearing a helmet 100% of the time now. promise.


----------



## Strong Steve (Apr 12, 2008)

tlg said:


> Helemt Poster Child. I printed your picture out to show to my kids..... to remind them of why I always make sure they wear a helmet when riding their bikes (or scooters).
> 
> Hope you have a speedy recovery!


I just e-mailed your picture to my 12 year old, who has no problem wearing a helmet with me on our MTB's but fights me when it comes to wearing one while tooling around the 'hood on his Stingray.

Thanks for the visual to reinforce what I've been saying to my son. Glad to see you are recovering... I hope it's a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Strong Steve (Apr 12, 2008)

bikerbum99 said:


> Shin pads are a good idea too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had some small twigs stuck in my forearms before, but that is just plain nasty.


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

I loaned my buddy my road bike and all the gear he needed. He was smart enough to always wear the helmet. Thank goodness, because within a week he had a dog run out ahead of him on a residential street a block from his house. The first thing to hit the asphalt was the right front corner of that Giro Eclipse. Helmet crushed, brain concussed but still working and back to normal in a few days. 
Thank goodness, because he's a freaking genius ER doctor.

He kept apologizing, saying he'd buy me a new helmet (I hadn't used it in 2 years). I told him I just wanted the helmet so I could show it to other people.

I've only busted one helmet since I started riding 20 years ago, but that wreck would have made me into a Special Ed too if I hadn't been wearing that helmet.

Now I "reward myself" every 1-2 seasons with a new lid. How can you resist a black Giro E2 with Gold Flames?!!!!!


----------



## akazan (Jul 9, 2005)

*Straw on the forehead?*

ShookDH,

The straw on his forehead is a drain device called "penrose drain". The purpose of that device is to drain blood and thereby relieve swelling and inflammation. This penrose drain comes in different sizes and length , 1/4", 1/2" and 1". The drain on his head is a 1/4"
penrose drain.


----------



## YZINGERR (Aug 19, 2007)

hope you are doing well man!


----------



## Badmamajama (Mar 28, 2008)

Delicious!!


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*helmets*



c_davis_jr said:


> My wife has been giving me some flack lately about not wearing a helmet while road riding...I'm now recommitted to wearing it again. Thanks for taking the time to post your story.


I've broken 5 helmets. Road crash, mtb crash, hitting a mailbox, etc.

If it hadn't been for helmets, I'd be worm food right now.


----------



## zevy voom (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm still amazed some people won't wear a helmet! I am showing this to loved ones to make sure they understand the need.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, sometimes just a regular helmet isn't enough (even an extended coverate Gyro Zen). I've been hitting the jumps and leaving the full face in the truck lately but the other night almost out of the forest I did a digger and a mean faceplant. Fortunately the jump had recently been hit with some new dirt and it was a little soggy. Couldn't feel my face at first and had visions of that picture of the kid in the other helmet thread (DH forum?) that was missing some lip and had uuuuuugly splits:eekster: . Knocked me silly for a bit. Got away with a couple of minor fat lips, some dirt in the teeth, a sore nose and a small mouse under the eye.
Long story short, I've not been without the ff the last couple of jump sessions.


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

My brother had something very similiar to this happen. Got on the bike at dusk and took my mom's siberian husky on a quick ride of the 18 at the country club in her neighborhood. Aspen (the husky) likes to pull you on the uphills sled-dog style so it's a pretty good deal! Anyhow with two holes left it was basically dark out. The golf course had removed a section of blacktop from the golf cart path to install some irrigation and left it like that over-night. My brother rode into that and went over the bars onto the blacktop on the other side. He did get a hand out though so no head damage but he snapped his forearm. He also had to play the try not to pass out game as he walked Aspen a mile or so back to the house. My mom took him to the hospital to put his arm back together and I went off into the night to find his bike. Luckily it was in one piece so I could ride it back instead of walking. It's when you least expect it that you eat crap on a bike.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*Face Plant*

Wow! That looks almost as bad as the face plant I did on the street!Well,that was way back in the day.A few years back I did one on a "trail" which loosened all my front teeth.Hey,I'm 56 now, got dentures and wear my full face EVERYWHERE!
Oh,and don't pick your scabs.And stay out of the sun.When the scabs come off.


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

ok, i'm sold. glad you are healing.

i'm going to order a helmet today.

pic reminds me of Bishop from the x-men


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Who needs helmets? I'm always extra safe when I ride:


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah FFace is good for going big thats for sure...Glad your OK.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 28, 2008)

DUDE, hope you're well now! 
Yes, I will wear my helmet always now, even on the two hour uphills in 100 degree heat!

I do get scetched out riding with clipless pedals with no hands on pavement. I had a friend crash this way and he was pretty jacked up, even with a helmet on. Without the helmet he could have had drain bamage


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

wow you look like a completely different person now that you're healing up.


----------



## okie_calvin (Jan 31, 2004)

Check out this chick's story & pics; her wreck happened right before the start of a race in Tulsa, OK.

http://jrmints.com/blog/?p=4

Way gnarly pics.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Its a good thing that chicks dig scars.


----------



## Sliceback (Jun 1, 2004)

*Not a curb...just the dirt.*



Sim2u said:


> I hope you do not mind, would you be able to post pics of where the accident happened, because looking at your injuries, I feel as though you have fallen off mount everest and survived...luckily. ....


I'll try to get some pics of the spot I crashed. I ride by it all the time...It gives me the creeps.
I didn't hit a curb, my front wheel dropped into an open irrigation ditch about the depth of a 700c wheel. I then rotated and blasted down on bare dirt/gravelly grass. Pretty unexciting.

I'll post current pictures of my head right now. I just need to resize them.
I'll *try* to post a picture of the accident site. My record isn't so stellar on followups, or at least the timing of following up.


----------



## Sliceback (Jun 1, 2004)

*OK here are the current pics!*

My apologies this took a few months to get back to.





































I was never pretty; but never vain either (luckily).

-Mike


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

*wow.*



Sliceback said:


> I was never pretty; but never vain either (luckily).


Amazing recovery. I recently found an old photo of me riding an old banana seat bike and showed it to my daughter, her comment was why aren't you wearing a helmet? Well, honey, back then we didn't have helmets. Train them young, and they'll listen. Or show them your photos and share then your story. Thanks again for sharing, and glad you "got back on that horse!"
c


----------



## cannesdo (Feb 3, 2007)

The only two times I did an endo (other than trying to do a nose-wheelie on grass) were both from turning around to look from traffic and getting too close to a curb. I've been down the craziest rocky trails the last few months, in Sedona and Moab and it was turning around for a split second on flat asphalt that put my bike in the air. Sounds like it's a pretty common thing.

Glad you're able to continue riding, Slice.

(Oh, and this got me thinking. I'm about to go clipless. What happens if you endo when you're clipped in? Seems like you would a lot more damage. Or are they like bindings? Will you pop out of them? ....Oww. I hurt just thinking about it.)


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

great recovery! do you ride again?


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

are you sure you were in a accident? that looks like a lobotomy scar.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

YIKES! I know this is an old post but wow.Thanks for posting this. You healed up well buddy.


----------



## Gordothor (May 7, 2008)

*amazing pix*

Thank you for sharing your story.
I will wear the helmet every time I get on board.
Glad you're doing much better.


----------



## CirkMN7 (May 10, 2008)

I'm glad you seemed to have healed up well. I bet a scar like that makes for awesome small talk at the bar.

_I got this scar while in prison. Big Bubba asked me for my chocolate pudding and I refused. He slammed my head into the bowl and I stood up defiantly, with the bowl still attached to my face. I then gave Big Bubba a headbutt with the bowl and knocked him out. I finished eating my pudding, blood and all. No one ever asked me for my dessert again._


----------



## mcdelroy (May 31, 2006)

*Good to see*

Its good to see you've healed. I'm glad the damage appeared to have been temporary and topical. My hat's off to you posting your story and photos. That took a lot of courage. Perhaps some good can come of this. Namely encouraging us all to wear our helmets. I hope your able to ride with confidence again.

Marc


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

I did a pub crawl without a helmet once. (And to think we were all XC racers!) Dumb. After reading this thread I will *never* do that again.

Thanks for sharing your story. Even though you were the example for all of us, I am sure it changed a lot of people's minds about just riding around the neighborhood without a helmet.

BTW, you look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## dslfoolish (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm so glad you ended up healing up so well.  Thanks again for making an otherwise terrible ordeal an invaluable lesson for the rest of us-- I know I'm never getting in the saddle again without a helmet, regardless of why/where I'm riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pantalones (Jan 31, 2006)

*Looking good*

I have a nice scar from paddling out in the waves as a kid in San Diego... I was duck diving thru the waves and unbeknowst to me someones surfboard leash had come off their ankle and it took the back of their board in the cheeck. That was 20 years ago and I must say that your looks cleaner. I think they probably told you to stay out of the sun. I never did that so it's always stayed that red tinge. Anyway, I've had a lot of fun making up stories about knife fights, crazy women with shards of glass etc. Wouldn't change it if I could. Good recovery.:thumbsup:


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Low speed impacts like you experienced are _precisely_ where helmets work best. Let's face it...you get T-boned by a car running a red light, a helmet's probably not going to help all that much. But most accidents are just like yours; thank you for sharing your story and pics. I wear a helmet 100% of the time; any temptation to modify that, you've put the quietus to forever. Thank you. On a related note, I'm noticing lots of guys are biffing when they turn to look behind them. That's why, even off roading, I wear a dorky looking rear view mirror. I don't _have _to turn and look behind me, it helps a _lot_ to keep things safe. And forget about taking dogs with you when you bike. They're famous for cutting you off. Read my moniker. I know the minds of dogs...


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

Sliceback said:


> I was never pretty; but never vain either (luckily).
> 
> -Mike


Mike, just hold a Red Stripe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for posting your story. Serious lesson learned. You made it real for 78+thousand folks who have looked at this thread. Bob


----------



## Penrose drain (Jul 3, 2008)

*The straw is . . .*

The "straw" sticking out of the guy's forehead is called a penrose drain. It is a piece of latex tubing put into the suture bed to allow fluid from the wound to escape. Often done to reduce chance of infection in a dirty and/or contaminated wound. (like large dog bites, chainsaw wounds and such). Usually kept in for a few days, then pulled. Common practice.


----------



## Traveler456 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Glad your better Sliceback, looking GOOD.*



ryman said:


> darned emergency rooms taking forever to fix someone
> 
> my friend just about cut off his thumb skiing a few years ago and we sat in the ER for about 4 hours waiting for the physician to come in to stitch his thumb back together


1st -Sliceback, Awesome set of pics and very informative, great example of why we should all be wearing helmets, Awesome to see the change, you look a hundred times better.

2nd-Ryman, I work in the ER so I have a pretty good idea of why your friend waited 4 hours, which in a lot of places is NOT very long to have his finger put back together. The staff (including a very limited number of docs w/ a lot of patients) were probably busy pulling tree limbs out of someones torso, dealing w/ someones mother or father having a heart attack, stroke or a child w/ frostbite or pneumonia, or trying to resuscitate some skier who was out of control and hit a tree. Ask Sliceback how many tests he had to have before they sutured his face back together, and ask him how long it takes to have that many sutures placed, (especially in someones face where you want as little scar as possible). Its the emergency department.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Holly Christ!*

Dude, that's a serious head wound! Thank you for sharing those amazing pictures. I will forward them to my kids to make sure they NEVER ride with out their helmets. Thank you for also sharing the before and after photos. Glad to see you recovered. :thumbsup:


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

I sometimes do talks to youngsters about cycle safety and these photos will help get the message across - for those who have the stomach to see them - even tootling along in a quiet street with no traffic can be dangerous. You have to do everything in your power to keep yourself safe.

Someone said:

>He kept apologizing, saying he'd buy me a new helmet (I hadn't used it in 2 years). ... Now I "reward myself" every 1-2 seasons with a new lid.

Helmet manufacturers usually state that helmets should be replaced two years after manufacturing date (nowadays the date of manufacture is often on a sticker on the inside)... one reason why last season's helmets are discounted by retailers. I guess the polystyrene has a limited shelf life after which it gets too brittle to work? perhaps someone can enlighten me. In any case, like toothbrushes, you shouldn't buy a helmet 'for life' but reward yourself every two years with a new lid as a matter of course. I have my new Giro already lined up for when my current one 'expires'!


----------



## kalooch (Jan 14, 2008)

i'm never not wearing my helmet ever again


----------



## rmcphers (Jul 1, 2008)

this was very unfortunate but eye opening. glad to hear your doing well.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

WOW! I´m amazed of your experience!. 
Good to know things went ok.


----------



## ignition16 (Mar 30, 2009)

this thread should really be made "sticky", its important that everyone that even scans these forums realize the importance of a helmet.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Never, ever, by any means, travel to:

http://www.ski-epic.com/amsterdam_bicycles/


----------



## mikedirectory2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ewwww, that had to hurt.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> I've broken 5 helmets. Road crash, mtb crash, hitting a mailbox, etc.
> 
> If it hadn't been for helmets, I'd be worm food right now.


This whole thread has been very eye-opening for me, when I was hit by a car I didn't have a helmet, and thank god all I got was a concussion, loss of memory of that day, temporary blindness, headaches and random cuts all over the body. I could have been much worse, but if I had worn a helmet I wouldn't have hardly been hurt. I'm going full-faced on trails now, anything less scares me now >.<


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

everytime I see this thread I cringe at the pain you must have gone through. Are you able to ride now? I rembmer reading doctors orders that you were not able to ride some time ago.
I had a bad spill saturday but its a scratch compared to this... luckily i was wearing a helemt though or I would not be able to type this.


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

+1 on this thread being a sticky. Its the perfect "wear a helmet" sticky. 

To the OP: I hope that you've continued to ride and hope that youre back pain resulting from this accident hasnt been too severe. 

I didnt wear a helmet for about a year of commuting, and I cant believe I didnt have a major accident in that time. I feel real funny without my helmet on now. It scares me to go fast, etc. Everyone should always wear their helmet!! 

OP, the scars have healed up quite nicely. Also, I think that the Prison pudding bowl story is a good one, I'd use it!


----------



## nitecrwlr (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't read every response but it seems that a full face helmet might be warranted. I saw a guy with a similar injury here in Colorado and he was wearing a standard bike helmet. It was a technical trail with sharp rocks that pushed his helmet back when he went OTB. People are going to comment that he should have worn his helmet tighter but ask yourself how well your helmet would protect you if you went OTB while trying to tuck your head.


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn a bad crash glad to see you doing better. Keep the rubber side down bro


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

Strong Steve said:


> I've had some small twigs stuck in my forearms before, but that is just plain nasty.


Dude, you have a *TREE *growing out of your leg!
That's gonna leave a scar!


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

With all the helmet threads I thought this one needed a bump.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

man im glad you healed.

And im really glad you posted this. im one of those teenagers who likes to ride without my helmet sometimes, but now im scarred, and WILL ALWAYS wear my helmet.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

HotBlack said:


> Who needs helmets? I'm always extra safe when I ride:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

almost 10 years ago, I was doing some riding with my bro in the woods near our place...

It was a day or so after some big storm. As we were riding along some narrow singletrack, there was a sharp narrow bend and as I was going around it, suddenly there is a tree trunk knocked down by the storm laying right across the track.

I thought to myself, I can crash head-on may be destroying the front rim/fork etc or try jumping it and hopefully clear it. Unfortunately as I was half way jumping through the tree, the rear tyre clipped the tree and sending me more than 6' in the air did a double summersult through the air landing on my head about 20 feet in front of the tree right on a rock!

I think I was passed out for a brief minute and laying on the ground unable to move my left hand. My bro quickly helped me up and took me to the emergency room. Few X-rays later and 2 hrs, lucky only had a hair-line fracture on my left elbow.

The moral of the story, lucky I had my Bell helmet on! Bell would have given me a FREE replacement because of their 12 months crash policy but I kept the old helmet with a clear imprint of a sharp rock the size of a small shovel to remind me to wear my helmet everytime. If it wasn't for the helmet, the result would be very easy to imagine.


----------



## MrEjeep (Mar 18, 2011)

*kool injuries*

I am a clinical specialist in a trauma center and am in the OR and I can say without a doubt you had some facial trauma bro. So the Er doc just sewed you up without any head scans or any advanced images from the radiology dept. Did a plastic surgeon come in and sew you up cuz those are nicely approximated skin lines post-trauma.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Strong Steve said:


> I just e-mailed your picture to my 12 year old, who has no problem wearing a helmet with me on our MTB's but fights me when it comes to wearing one while tooling around the 'hood on his Stingray.
> 
> Thanks for the visual to reinforce what I've been saying to my son. Glad to see you are recovering... I hope it's a speedy and complete recovery.


x2 Same problem I have with my 11 year old nephew. I'm going to show him this thread. Going off ramps in the alley way with a helmet on isn't cool to him. I keep telling him Darwin is his friend. Uncle who is Darwin? 
I almost took his wheels off his bike one day....

My sister won't listen to me very frustrating.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Glade you're doing OK. 

As I was looking at your pics forward and backward reminded me of a before and after meth pics :skep:


----------



## Alkan (Apr 27, 2011)

I can see that you resurrected a necro thread, but looking at it, it looks like it would make a good sticky...


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

Good recovery and that's not a real bad scar, all things considered, definitely a good cautionary tale.


----------



## MrBlimp (Nov 23, 2004)

There's a listing of new products inside the right hand side of the double pullout between pages 56 and 57. It seems the pro helmets are really down to about nothing, as if they are playing lip service to all the people who believe helmets are great protectors while they are wearing a helmet that has less and less material.

Personally I've always believed the same thing that guy Ken Kifers so eloquently wrote on his site http://www.kenkifer.com/bikepages/advocacy/mhls.htm

I've had motorcycle helmets disintegrate on a slide - I always figured that if things went any further I would be dead anyway, so what difference would a bike helmet really make.

The pictures on this site make one really think about this subject in a different way..


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

MrBlimp said:


> There's a listing of new products inside the right hand side of the double pullout between pages 56 and 57. It seems the pro helmets are really down to about nothing, as if they are playing lip service to all the people who believe helmets are great protectors while they are wearing a helmet that has less and less material.
> 
> Personally I've always believed the same thing that guy Ken Kifers so eloquently wrote on his site http://www.kenkifer.com/bikepages/advocacy/mhls.htm
> 
> ...


It really doesn't take that great of a blow to the head to kill you, something that would be easily survivable with even a $15 bike helmet could kill you without it. But in the end it's your nugget, protect it as you like.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection...! I 'cringe' everytime -EVERYTIME- I come upon this thread.


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

Sim2u said:


> Holy thread resurrection...! I 'cringe' everytime -EVERYTIME- I come upon this thread.


Indeed! :yikes:


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

*Broken Skull, Broken Heart*

I know a man in San Diego, named Dorian Hargrove. He suffered TBI from a similar "dog run" accident, but skating down a sidewalk rather than on a bike. Like many of us, he rode and skated a lot without a lid, but one moment of very bad luck he had no way to control cost him, and much more dearly than the OP here. Dorian's alive, and his story is here:

*Broken Skull, Broken Heart*








It doesn't matter what he was riding on. Read it, if you can.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I can't believe I missed this thread. Hopefully some people who learn well from others mistakes find this thread. I already wear a full face (even XC riding) and my XC helmet is now for road only use.

I have a nice cool scar across my eyebrow from one incident that blew a gaping flesh wound that looked far more serious than it actually was. Some of the worst accidents happen close to home or in areas you are already comfortable in, places where typically drop your guard.


----------



## edebolt (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude good to know and I will wear my helmet 100%. Thanks for being real and posting an interesting story!!!!


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am glad to see you are doing better this really does let me know I must always wear my helmet.For the most I always do.I would never post a pic of my self like you did I am just to damn ugly.You would think going as slow as you was going you could have stop but I do understand how it can happen so fast we just can not react fast enough this is why a helmet is good.


----------



## moonstrikerII (Sep 15, 2011)

after seeing that pic i will be wearing a helmet and body armour as well when i go out riding in the cathkin braes woods in glasgow,scotland at night in the dark.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

Sliceback said:


> I had an unfortunate accident on my bike Monday night: I was talking my Labrodor out for his evening run and it was fairly dark, no moon that I could see. I've done this most every night for about 4 years. Normally I take my wife's cruiser, but this night I was on my commuter bike. I never put on a helmet as there are no cars out and we live in quiet tucked away neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap bro


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

i was a pro skaterboarder back in the late 80's early 90's i hit my head once while wearing my helmet knocked me out cold. for 4 days after i hit my head i had a blurry spot in my right eye, it went away but i hate to think what i might have been if i wasent wearing that helmet.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

1Slippy said:


> i was a pro skaterboarder back in the late 80's early 90's i hit my head once while wearing my helmet knocked me out cold. for 4 days after i hit my head i had a blurry spot in my right eye, it went away but i hate to think what i might have been if i wasent wearing that helmet.


Now think about how "uncool" it is to even wear a lid at all in shortboard skateboarding. Organ Donors abound, all with nice hairdo's and fully intact social cred.

"Lucky" for us, in MTB and longboard skateboarding the paradigm is that it's the kooks who go without the lid. _ If ya ain't riding hard enough to need a helmet, get a lid and speed up!_


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

1Slippy said:


> i was a pro skaterboarder back in the late 80's early 90's i hit my head once while wearing my helmet knocked me out cold. for 4 days after i hit my head i had a blurry spot in my right eye, it went away but i hate to think what i might have been if i wasent wearing that helmet.


Did you have a pro board out back then?..what was your name?...I might of had your board...I use to skate at Eastern Vert in Winston Salem..I see kids today skating without helmets and I think they are nuts not wearing a helmet..but to each their own.


----------



## Mojo~ (Mar 30, 2012)

I see this thread is a couple years old, just getting back in the riding after a very long break.... I ordered helmets for me and my daughter last night. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

My last big crash made good use of my helmet (crash shown at end of vid). Went in a bit too hot, wasn't gonna be able to control myself hitting the jump on the left after landing, was gonna take the alternate route, but the other rider was stopped in the way.






Had a similar crash before where another rider laid his bike down in the trail in at the end of a technical section. Was trying to get through the section fast and didn't see it until it was too late and twisted my ankle up on that one, dodging and trying to recover with a dab, and running my ankle over with my rear wheel.


----------



## Grk224 (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome to watch your healing progress!


----------



## Gregdpw (Apr 16, 2012)

Helmet for sure


----------



## JJMacDaddy (Apr 10, 2012)

hope your completely better man. Now i'm never riding, unless a helmet is protecting my cranium:thumbsup:


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Varaxis said:


> My last big crash made good use of my helmet (crash shown at end of vid). Went in a bit too hot, wasn't gonna be able to control myself hitting the jump on the left after landing, was gonna take the alternate route, but the other rider was stopped in the way.
> 
> Had a similar crash before where another rider laid his bike down in the trail in at the end of a technical section. Was trying to get through the section fast and didn't see it until it was too late and twisted my ankle up on that one, dodging and trying to recover with a dab, and running my ankle over with my rear wheel.


Looks like Tom needs to GTFO of the way! Good vid, hope you didn't get too busted up


----------



## rockey mtn (Apr 24, 2012)

ya always wear a helmet


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> Looks like Tom needs to GTFO of the way! Good vid, hope you didn't get too busted up


Only got a bit of dirt in my mouth and my helmet visor cracked at the hole where it fastened to the helmet's shell. Rode with the group some more, but was a little embarrassed from that mishap and shied away from doing stuff I normally wouldn't hesitate going big on.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Holy crap your face swelled up a lot. You'll get a pretty cool looking scar out of it though. Glad you're recovering well.


----------



## Azpilot (Sep 29, 2010)

Ninety-one percent of cyclists killed in 2009 weren't wearing helmets......


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*You have me now, and forever*

I will admit, I am an adult idiot. I ride all the time without a helmet. Not anymore. Thank you for sharing you story, and while I am sure the thought will cross my mind someday, these pictures of you will be the last thing I see. :madman:


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

Azpilot said:


> Ninety-one percent of cyclists killed in 2009 weren't wearing helmets......


totally believable but...resource?


----------



## Azpilot (Sep 29, 2010)

hazardousmtb said:


> totally believable but...resource?


Bicycle Helmet Statistics


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank God you're healing OK (and are even here today to heal). 
This made me a believer that accidents are called accidents because they are, they're not planned events and we never know when it's going to happen and I better have my helmet on all times. I do the same with my car seat belt and will do the same with my helmet from now on.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (May 10, 2011)

I appreciate the thread a lot. Glad to hear that the OP is recovering, I pray you will continue to improve. 

I've been biking for about a year now, 99% of it without a helmet. I'm not yet persuaded to wear one, but information serves as a reminder of the importance of the subject and the reality of the danger and the potential that lies in it. Someone had posted up the statistic that in 2009 91% of fatalities (reportedly) were not wearing helmets. I recently heard a quote, "There are three types of lies; lies, ---- lies, and statistics." While I would never call statistics worthless, they are fraught with issues of generalizations, over specialization, controls, and oversights. By all means consider them, but consider them carefully.

Of the figures I recently ran into (and am trying to discern with clarity) is that the standard rating for bicycle helmets in the US is up to 11mph impacting an angular surface and up to 15mph impacting a flat surface. This leaves me with an issue, I'm wearing a helmet (which I don't find comfortable at all, thus my current non-usage of them) and I'm still effectively unprotected by it at my average speeds.

Again, to the OP and others who have been injured, a speedy recovery, and my thanks for your warnings and concerns!


God bless,
Adam

PS: I know it's tough not to ya'll... but don't feed the trolls


----------



## scotteramey (Feb 10, 2012)

Jumpmonkey said:


> I recently heard a quote, "There are three types of lies; lies, ---- lies, and statistics."


"Statistics don't lie but liars use statistics" is what I remember.

What OP made clear to me of is that you can never predict when an accident will occur so complacency in a comfortable environment just isn't a wise decision. For instance, I hopped on my beach cruiser to hunt down our dog who had wandered out of the yard and on the way back to the house whacked my head on a very sturdy tree branch in the neighbor's yard.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Jumpmonkey said:


> I've been biking for about a year now, 99% of it without a helmet.


Experience is not as important as you'd think - very experienced cyclists are turned into vegetables all the time from head injuries that could've been prevented by a helmet.

I hope you don't learn the hard way, as I and many others have.


----------



## Jumpmonkey (May 10, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> Experience is not as important as you'd think - very experienced cyclists are turned into vegetables all the time from head injuries that could've been prevented by a helmet.
> 
> I hope you don't learn the hard way, as I and many others have.


That statement is just that, a statement of fact describing my current state of affairs. It is neither argumentation for nor against. Sorry I was ambiguous. Your statement concerning experienced cyclists falling victim to head injuries is indeed true.

Thanks for your concern.

God bless,
Adam


----------



## SurfaceDreamer (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the story. Time and time again I instruct my children to wear a helmet but disregard that rule myself. I'll be sure to add one to my list of things to get as I decide on my new mountain bike. Hope you've had happier riding since...


----------



## JeremyC (Apr 26, 2012)

Back when I was younger and thought myself indestructable, I always rode commando. Thankfully, I never tested the theory of my indestructability. Maybe I was just lucky. Being older and a little bit wiser now, I don't leave home without it. 

Excellent object lesson, OP! Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I cracked my second helmet in twenty years the other day. Spectacular OTB crash during the last few miles of Kokopelli's Trail. I didn't even realize it until I got home and unpacked, but there's a big old dent and a small crack in the back of the helmet. Thanks, Fox, for protecting my noggin so well that I didn't even notice!


----------



## Kastendi (Nov 2, 2010)

That last video pissed me off. That one guy who was always in the way...
If you're gonna stop or slow down, get your ass out of the damn trail :madmax:


----------



## jmb667 (Mar 11, 2011)

I never get on my bike without my helmet, even around the neighborhood. I've even considerd a full-face helmet just for XC riding. Yes, it's probably paranoia, but I need my brain intact (my face, meh) for what I do for a living.

My uncle, an Ironman WC finisher and rider with several decades of experience has had several helmets replaced as a result of crashes. He also never goes near his bike without his helmet.

Protect the goods in your skull!


----------



## Dirtoyz (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, what an eye opener. Thanks for sharing. I too am guilty of not wearing my helmet all the time. I need to start shopping for a new helmet. Glad your doing well Sliceback.


----------



## bcelos (Jun 4, 2012)

hope everything heels well.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

wow, just found this thread.

I don't know if OP still comes around here but its great to see that you have recovered. And a very big thanks for showing us those pics. I think sometimes you need to see the outcome of not taking safety seriously as scary or disturbing as they are, who knows by posting those pics you could have saved some lives of people who were planning on going out for a ride that day without a helmet on.

Even when I was a kid on a bike I never wanted to wear a helmet and that was 20 years ago when not alot of kids let alone adults wore them. Its good to see now more kids and adults wearing helmets. Just last week here in Toronto a fellow got his front wheel caught in some old streetcar tracks and was thrown from his bike people rushed to him and dialed 911 but was dead before the ambulance got to him. He wasn't wearing a helmet....


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Sliceback, i just want to know one thing, did you have the user name 'sliceback' before you had this accident, lol, cheers


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

Jumpmonkey said:


> Of the figures I recently ran into (and am trying to discern with clarity) is that the standard rating for bicycle helmets in the US is up to 11mph impacting an angular surface and up to 15mph impacting a flat surface. This leaves me with an issue, I'm wearing a helmet (which I don't find comfortable at all, thus my current non-usage of them) and I'm still effectively unprotected by it at my average speeds.


Well, this is how I see the same thing, If I hit a stone, curb or even a tree at 20 mph without a helmet I'm pretty sure I would face long term consequences, maybe even death. If same thing happens to me while I'm wearing helmet, it MIGHT not happen. More than good enough for me.


----------



## gav329 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bloody hell that injury did make you look different!! All the best mate sorry to hear no riding but at least you've lived. Best of luck!!


Gav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

This is a hell of a thread.
I'd like to thank Sliceback for having the courage to make the post, add pictures and follow up through his recovery. I have been guilty of rarely wearing a helmet and this thread has changed that.
Thanks again and glad you have recovered enough to begin riding again.


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks man, I'm so sorry about what happened this was a big reality check for me to wear my helmets. You have such a strong personality to post this with the attitude you have!


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Feel for you*

The helmet rule saved my life

Ride about 100 mi/wk to work in DC

Got "doored" 2 weeks ago where there was no traffic............a parked truck just opened its door

Landed on my head, cracked the helmet, spent 3 days in the hospital and still dazed

Won't go into more detail but if your butt is on the seat your helmet better be on your head

Hope you are getting better

Dave


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Stillwell Park Mountain Biking - YouTube

This is one of my riding buddies. Watch the end. His wife only allows him to ride now with a full face.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

I crashed head first into a rock garden... Glad I wear a helmet.


----------



## mr_z (Sep 12, 2012)

wow thats one nasty cut.


----------



## ssmtbc (Sep 15, 2012)

Just found this thread. Wow! Thanks for posting the pic. Know a few people who should see this.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Although I can understand riding without a lid in a neighborhood, I can see the foolishness in it now. However, it amazes me when I see some guy on the trail without one. Same goes for all the guys I see wearing them but not buckling them. I wonder if they realize that the helmet will most likely pop off their head before impact.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Helmet may not be total answer but is the first line defense*

As I still walk around dizzy 2 weeks after a crash I see kids skate boarding without a helmet going pretty fast downhill

Common sense:thumbsup:


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

I used to fight my parents tooth and nail to not wear a helmet, but now that I'm older I see how much I have to lose, and how easy it would be for me to smack my head on something. Its just a part of getting on my bike now. 

So let me reiterate what everyone before me has been saying; "Holy crap bro".


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*good guy*

you are smart; you can have fun and be safe


----------



## ixodida (Sep 21, 2012)

Dude...

So gnarly.......


----------



## Haraldur Helgi (Apr 8, 2012)

Sh*t that is just pure nasty! 

I never leave the house on a bike without a helmet, never!


----------

